# Emersed Aquatic Plants & more



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Howdy APC 

I've decided to start a thread for my emersed aquatic plants and such. I'll be updating the thread as I get more plants in my collection. So far, I mostly grow Crypts and Anubias.

Species
A. Afzellii
A. Barteri
A. Barteri Nana 'Golden'
A. Coffeefolia
A. Hastifolia
A. Lanceolata
B. Monnieri
C. Beckettii
C. Cordata 'Blassii'
C. Moehlmannii
C. Nurii
C. Parva
C. Pontederiifolia
C. Usteriana
C. Wendtii 'Green'
C. Wendtii 'Brown'
C. Wendtii 'Red'
C. Wendtii 'Green Gecko'
H. Corymbosa 'Siamensis'
H. 'Tiger'
L. Mini 'Vietnam'
P. Yatabeanus

I'm going to start the thread with a picture of my Emersed tub. I'll upload pictures of individual pots sometime in the near future 

This is the setup as of 4-17-12


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi WeedCali,

I use a similar system with container and egg-crate. My pots (coir) are semi-submerged; do you run a filter in there? I like the Hagen Elite Mini (58 GPH; sponge filter) the filtration seems to help keep the algae and mulm lower.

Some of my favorites for emersed growth are:

Erio parkeri
Pogostemon erectus
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Ranunculus inundatus
Hydrocotyle sp Japan
Anubias barteri nana 'Petite'
Eleocharis sp


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

I bought a tub a lot like yours as well as the egg-crate months ago to accommodate my larger growing Anubias as they get to large for my hydrodomes and tanks. I am presently using the tub for storage though. I think it will be a couple of weeks before I set it up. I also have a Schismatoglottis that is outgrowing my aquarium,


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice SA! I love the hairgrass! Would you be interested in selling/trading any emersed H. Pinnatifida? I tried growing it submerged and it died off before i could emerge it. plus I think it looks better emersed.

Klaus, I would love to see some pictures of the Schismatoglottis in your tank. I had no idea they can grow submersed. or is it emersed?

Almost forgot, I have a powerhead circulating the water and a 100W heater keeping the water at 75F


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Weedcali,

Sure, we can do a trade or two if you would like.

-Roy


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

The patch of C Unknown I got from 954baby is sending out a spathe finally. Only one good photo of it so far so I'll get some more later.


----------



## Green Thumb Aquatics (Jan 1, 2012)

for you guys with the egg crates at the bottom, how high is the water level in your tubs? how do you stack the egg crate and do you rely completely on water for fertilization or soil as well

are the bottom of the planters constantly in water or are you just relying on humidity?


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

The water level in my tub is about 2/3 up the side of most of the pots. I use water from my planted 36g and a light dosing of GH FloraNova Grow.

Oh and some superthrive.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

What type of substrate are you using, I can see a hint of leaf littler or some organic matter. I had read from someone to use oak tree leaves so I went to a local oak forest and found some really nice stuff and so far so good. It's really seemed to help.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

That left side of the paludarium is sorta the mud bog of the tank. The only plants in that section is the Crypts and some Dwarf Sag that is starting to come back.I forgot exactly whats in the substrate but its mostly potting soil. I let the dead Crypt leaves just melt away into the dirt. I gotta try the oak leaves though, sounds like a good idea. do they lower the pH of the soil? I would like to know what potted Crypts I have that would benefit from it. The water I have is around 8.1pH


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

The Large Anubias Barteri attached to wood has two flowers emerging

























A. Coffeefolia's newest leaf is out









A. Afzelli new leaf









Started a little experiment with some C. Wendtii 'Brown' I'm growing it in the poly-fil from the first basket in my SUNSUN 302 canister. Seems to be liking it so far 









And a non-aquatic plant. My wild collected Ailanthus Altissima aka Tree Of Heaven. It is invasive so I will be keeping it in a pot. There is actually two trees in it. Should I remove the smaller one so it doesnt get choked out by the the larger one?

















Thats it for now


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice setup you got there. Everything looks nice and healthy. Do you leave the cover off all the time and what type of lighting are you using?

I would take out the smaller tree of heaven if you want it to thrive.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Its always covered and right now I have a 24W T5HO strip with a good reflector and a 13W 2700k CFL. Trying to see if adding that 2700k light will help induce flowering.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

More pics to come soon. The unknown Crpyts from 954baby in the paludarium and the emersed tub are throwing out spathes. guess its their time lol. The big A. Barteri on the wood has two flowers emerging too.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Got updated pics as of 4-29-12

A. Afzelii









A. Barteri

















The newest leaf is huge! I dont have small hands either 









A. Coffeefolia









A. hastifolia









A. Lanceolata









C. Beckettii









C. Moehlmannii









C. Nurii









C. Parva









C. Pontederiifolia #1 this is the mother plant from the round clear pot it was in before









C. Pontederiifolia #2 this was the second largest daughter in the pot so I decided I would pot it and keep it with the other one. surprisingly it sent out a runner before the mother did









C. Usteriana









C. Unknown from 954baby with spathe emerging

















C. Wendtii 'Green'









C. Wendtii 'Brown' or bronze. I have it labeled bronze though









C. Wendtii 'Red'









C. Wendtii 'Green Gecko'









C. Wendtii 'Brown' or Bronze. this little one had some crazy growth earlier. its sending out runners at the crown and close to the crown which is unlike any Wendtii i've ever grown. They usually hit the side of the pot then come up. this one has a spathe emerging too

















Thats all the pictures I have for now

Thanks for looking


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Potted two rhizomes of C. Cordata 'Blassii'

I had them in a pot with just kitty litter so they would sprout leaves and roots.


----------



## BIG_Z (May 10, 2012)

Tree of heaven = the devil...Wait till It grows and throws out some seeds.. I had one of them in a pot in my back yard..now I have two acres of "tree of heaven jungle"...you cant kill it, rip it out of the ground and every piece of root that is left becomes a new tree. And the best part is half of them "die" each year so you have a bunch of junk brush laying around...they die..but 50 new ones take their place (all the roots resprout). In case you could not tell I hate that weed...so very much


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

I know how invasive they are but I do think theyre beautiful trees. I will definitely be removing any seeds it produces. I have a few that I'm starting from seed ATM too


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Got tons of flowers coming in! It must be Crypt flowering season 

All pictures were taken 5-13-12

A. Barteri has both flowers open









C. Unknown in the paludarium. still small but its developing









C. Wendtii 'Green Gecko' this is the first time this plant has flowered for me!

















C. Unknown in the tub has three spathes emerging!









The C. Pontederiifolia mother I repotted 3-2-12 has one too









and a new leaf on the A. Coffeefolia. It's growth rate is beginning to increase so I think its becoming more established now.









And the overgrown right side of the paludarium









Thats all for now


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Just checked on the tub as the lights turned on and the C. Pontederiifolia flower has opened


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

C. Unknown from my pickle jar had an open flower today so i picked it.

first of the unknown species to open


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

C. Unknown from 954baby got an open spathe. this is the pot thats in the tub


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

C. Unknown 

















C. Wendtii 'Green Gecko'


----------

